# New Smyrna beach sharking



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

hey guys, just wondering if anyone know of any law concerning shark fishing the beach around New Smyrna. I know Daytona has some local laws on it. Gonna be in Orlando for the weekend and bringing my gear with me. Just dont wanna roll over there if I cant do it.


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok....
then maybe someone can help me as far as the best place to fish once I do get up that way? Or perhaps even a spot closer to Orlando?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Volusia County (New Smyrna, Daytona, etc.) has an ordinance that states it is "illegal" to shark fish! I, for one, think this is contrary to the state constitution! The Florida Fish and Wildlife has the power to set the fishing regulations in this state, NOT the local cities and counties! However, if you are fishing for barracuda, that's a different story! Go for it, and don't EVER admit you are fishing for sharks. I would, however, do so, since I'm just waiting for the chance to challenge that law! Go North from NSB toward the jetty. Lots of surfers but also lots of sharks...errrrrr...barracuda!


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

sprtsracer said:


> Volusia County (New Smyrna, Daytona, etc.) has an ordinance that states it is "illegal" to shark fish! I, for one, think this is contrary to the state constitution! The Florida Fish and Wildlife has the power to set the fishing regulations in this state, NOT the local cities and counties! However, if you are fishing for barracuda, that's a different story! Go for it, and don't EVER admit you are fishing for sharks. I would, however, do so, since I'm just waiting for the chance to challenge that law! Go North from NSB toward the jetty. Lots of surfers but also lots of sharks...errrrrr...barracuda!


Alright! Appreciate it. So in other words, if I happen to bring a shark on the beach and get questioned there's really no proof that I'm actually shark fishing? Im using a heavy spinning outfit, so I'd figure that kinda helps my plot a bit. Its not like Im out there with a big 12/0, a yak, and blood buckets all around me!


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

Forgot to ask, Im assuming its the Ponce Inlet jetty. Do you rec north or south of the jetty itself? Ive never fished it before...


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

For sharks...errrrrrrrrrrrrr...barracuda, go to New Smyrna Beach. South of the jetty. Toss toward the inlet or south of the inlet. Just watch for the surfers.


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for the help! Ill let ya know how I do with the cuda(haha)!!!!!


----------

